# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  الأن Split Cam برنامج الكاميرا الوهمية يجعلك وكأنك عندك كاميرا اذا لم يكن عندك

## المهندس

هذا البرنامج رأئع جدا وغني عن الشرح ولكن يوجد شرح الفيديو 

اليكم شرح موقع البرنامج . http://www.splitcamera.com/.

Main features

Choose almost any video source as a primary video capture device. 
Digital zoom. 
Digital pan 180°. 
Select a desirable frame rate from 5 to 30 fps. Usually you use 15 fps for videoconferencing. 
Set up base video options directly from the main SplitCam ******** 
Bring up a manufacture provided options for fine tuning the physical video source. 
Use any of the wide range of resolutions in client applications: 160x120, 320x240, 640x480, etc. 
Every application can have its own video resolution. 
You can disable unused video resolutions to lower the processor load. 
Auto-update will ensure that you always have the latest version of the software. 
Capturing photo images and providing them as a video source to client applications. 
Basic photo editing of photo images before sending them to client applications. 
Change the appearance of the SplitCam interface by using “skins” developed by other users, or make your own interface “skin” with the help of the skin builder. 



Under development

Sound splitting. 
Support for more video codec’s. 
Adding Text or Picture as second layer over the main video stream. 


System requirements

Operating system: Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows 2000, Windows XP, or newer. 
Processor: Intel Pentium or better. 
RAM: 128Mb, more highly recommended. 
Additional requirements: DirectX 9 or later. 

SplitCam installation

Download the installation package file and save it on your hard drive. 
Run the installation package by double clicking it with your mouse. 
When you run SplitCam for the first time you will be prompted to install a driver for the virtual video camera. Answer “Yes” to all questions during driver installation. 

والمختصر بالعربي 

يقوم البرنامج بتشغيل الصور وملفات الفيديو وكأنك مشغلها على الكاميرا يعني اى حد يفتح الكاميرا سواء فى اى شات او اى موقع يجد صورة او ملف فيديو شغال (بالصوت )


رابط التحميل : أضغط هنا
رابط برنامج مشغل الفيديو : أضغط هنا



برنامج حلو وسهل

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا بأش مهندس ...

----------


## بغدادي

مشكور ياطيب سملت يداك

----------


## randa1975

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## romyoo2000

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور         :SnipeR (27):

----------


## صامد1000

[read]شكرااااااااااااااااااا[/read]

----------


## waleed2291

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الحياه

حلو كتيرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## tottto

thanks :Icon4:

----------


## tottto

thank u man :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ميرسي

----------


## ممدوح البندارى

مشكووووووووور
جارى التحميل

----------


## naserali

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا :Eh S(21):

----------


## سيدالمالكي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Eh S(21):

----------

